# Russian Flieger?



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I recently bought this, being under no illusions. I expected a POS, and wanted it so that I could canabilise the movement, primarily to use the hour and second "thingies" to re-size hands. Maybe, the case would be usable.


The dial had been "aged",IMO . Either heat, or solvent. Solvent being my guess.





The back of the dial was showing, almost, a wet/damp edge, in places.



The item description, as to it being serviced, was mostly BS, although I was surprised to see that the movement ran when I wound it. Even more so, it was still running, and keeping good(enough) time, the following day. These movements are as cheap as chips, so fitting a new one in is no hardship.The case/back/fixing ring, were filthy. The crystal was loose, and full of crap.
I had a project in mind for a 420 case, but decided that this, and its movement, would be fine for a trial run.

The Russian Bitsaflieger takes shape.





It is a work in progress. An hour hand was the main problem. I had a set from an old Vostok "Youth" model. 34 mm dia., so a shorter hand set. But, the hour hand was not short enough. A scalpel and a needle file, made it about right. The minute hand from the same set,was too short, so another type was used.( You can see where the Bitsafleiger comes in) Enough said re the seconds!

A plain, matt bezel, and Horween leather.





I have my eye on a different hand set, but it will need re-sizing. I just need to pluck up the courage to go for it. A onion crown would be good, but if it is possible to adapt one to fit a Vostok stem, I do not know.

Steve.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a really good example of the original watch, it is an 80's watch from what I found on the web. I have since this photo changed the bezel and strap though


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)




----------

